# How did you first discover the different drip methods?



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi

Looking to get into drip but I don't know anywhere that serves coffee by the methods or allows demos of equipment.

I am in Stoke on Trent.

Any tips on how I can try these before buying the equipment?

Many thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Have tried / got most drip methods short of a large Japanese cold drip tower!

If just for yourself then the easiest method have found is probably either the clever dripper or for a stronger brew type the Aeropress, neither of which will upset the bank manager nor require pouring kettles, additional kit.

if for more than one, having seen your other thread on Chemex, in the workplace this has probably got a short lifespan as only takes one comedian to wack the tap whilst washing...A French press / Cafetiere, which can also be broken tap vs glass, is a much better proposition and can get some very tasty brews with good coffee and steeping techniques. Time am presuming is also a factor even if only for prep hence suggesting immersion over drip.

You could always go down the v60 route straight into a cup and not use a pouring kettle but you will not get the best out of it or your coffee.

Other options for 1 cups include Kalita Kantans or caffe Uno's https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/kalita which serve me better than general offerings on the road and stick with the drip process.

Hope of help

John

p.s. persuade your work that fitting an inline filter will save them thousands in replacement boilers (assuming of course there isn't one tucked away somewhere, follow the water inlet pipe back) added bonus being tastier brews


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/training/products/hasbean-home-brewing-class

HasBean are near you arent they ?


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/training/products/hasbean-home-brewing-class
> 
> HasBean are near you arent they ?


Yes - very.


----------

